

Ask HN: Recommendations for affiliate programs (clothing/fashion industry) - n1c

Hi everyone! I run dressed.so which I built for &#x2F;r&#x2F;malefashionadvice. Currently I&#x27;m using ShopSense&#x2F;ShopStyle (for the &#x27;shop this look&#x27; links on the post page and some other spots) and it&#x27;s going alright. I&#x27;m also experimenting with Prosperent to see how that goes. I&#x27;ve tried to contact rewardStyle but they don&#x27;t seem to keen on replying to my emails. I was wondering if anyone has any thoughts &#x2F; insights into any other providers?<p>Specifically I would like to be able to track which of my users are sending traffic so I can pay them out. The affiliate links started as a way for me to cover the hosting costs but now the idea of being a platform where people can earn from their posts is growing on me.<p>I&#x27;d appreciate any other feedback as well.<p><pre><code>  http:&#x2F;&#x2F;dressed.so
  http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;malefashionadvice
  http:&#x2F;&#x2F;shopsense.shopstyle.com
  http:&#x2F;&#x2F;prosperent.com
  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.rewardstyle.com</code></pre>
======
thenomad
Check out www.shareasale.com - they've got hundreds of affiliate programs for
real-world items, including lots of clothing stores. I've been with them for
years now - they have an excellent reputation.

